# VW Dealer Prep



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry if this question has been asked to death.

Does anyone have experience of Volkswagen Dealer Prep?

Either new or old, _but particularly new_ - I'd be interested to hear......because you do hear of some dealers that you would think & expect to do a reasonably acceptable prep but upon cars collections it's swirled to f*ck! 

Are there any in particular that are well respected & trusted or is it like any other manufacturer dealer where it's perhaps 'the norm' to expect a poor show?   (Ok maybe that last bit there was harsh.)

Thanks troops. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

'the norm' for 99.9% of people will be what the other 0.1% (DW'ers) would consider as poor / disgraceful / wrong etc. best thing to do really is make sure they don't touch it..


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

tbh the valeters at dealers like vauxhall,ford,VW are probably getting through stupid amounts of cars a day as they are paid by car usually so dont expect the earth


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

They are hit and miss. Which dealer are you getting your new car from?

I would build up a good relationship with your sales person and explain your concerns.

One option is to ask them to remove the protective film, de wax and complete their PDI but to not wash the car - they'll be surprised by the request to say the least. you can check and sign for panel condition etc at this stage. 

You can then detail the car as you see fit but make sure you have time to do it properly otherwise it'll take the edge off owning a new car. 

Have you thought about getting a kcal detailed to quote you for a new car detail which they would normally be able to do at the dealers (if you've built that reputation) and you know it'll be spot on.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

It will really depend on the dealership, I know two VW dealers round by me are very poor. watching a chap wipe over cars in the show room with a damp chamois!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Unfortunately you are going to get a basic 'New Car Valet' or 'PDI Valet/Prep'. How good or bad depends on how many cars have been washed with the same bucket and sponge/mitt beforehand......unfortunately this is considered the normto 90% of new car buyers and most are more than happy with it on collection.

At very best you can ask them not to prep it but that takes some convincing...alternatively just gear up to put it right when you get it.....not the answer youre looking for i know...but an honest one nonetheless..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Buck said:


> I would build up a good relationship with your sales person and explain your concerns.
> 
> One option is to ask them to remove the protective film, de wax and complete their PDI but to not wash the car - they'll be surprised by the request to say the least. you can check and sign for panel condition etc at this stage.


I may very well do that, I mean after all it is a big investment buying & owning a brand new car. 

To be honest, I'd just prefer to ask them to remove the protective film (transporter cover type thing) & complete the PDI only. I don't think I even want them touching the exterior at all - a definate no-no.

I'll be giving it a good detail myself upon collection with a good few layers of sealant/wax.


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

When I bought my Rangey I specifically requested that it wasn't touched prior to my collection. Fortunately one of the senior service personnel is also into detailing so he knew where I was coming from. I even got to remove adhesive where the factory tape on sill guards during build. Result - no swirls or RDS on my new car


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

IMO, you need to get the dealer to leave it alone. I'm collecting my new car in a few weeks and the dealership have been great. Agreeing to leave all delivery protection and vinyl on the car and not even fit the number plates. (I am going to get this in writing with a penalty clause in there though, just in case!)
I'm in the process of arranging someone to go and prepare the car on my behalf.


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Ten weeks old 12 plate black golf gt.
It arrived piggy back, very filthy and immediatly after familiarisation I got me jet wash on it, the sun was out and it was swirltastic, light but consistent over the whole car.
I've yet to touch it, getting the chems together now still.
The freaks at Reading veedub should be reading this.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

For our brand new VW Polo we told the dealer not to touch the car other than remove the foam the door edges.

Came with glue reside, no wheel centres on, stickers still on engine and door shuts-PERFECT. Really impressed to be honest.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Just ask them not to clean it in any way shape or form.
They will have to do the PDI checks anyway but if you ask them not to do any 'Pre Delivery bodywork of interior prep' they wont.

I bought a new Ka Titanium as a daily driver a few weeks ago (I will get the thread up soon ) and they didn't touch it as requested. I take the RS there for servicing too because they don't wash it as requested and they expect it to turn up with DW Do Not Wash Labels all over it  I got my ST from there and had it serviced there so they are used to my OCD by now!!

If you tell them you will take it there for servicing, they will more than likely bend over backwards for you..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well..........

I sent a letter to the dealer expressing my concerns about the general prep of the cars & telling them I'd be checking it over thoroughly before accepting the car.

I did make the mistake of allowing them to prep it as I've read mixed reviews on Volkswagen dealer prep & with *DW58* owning the same car & being impressed with the prep he was presented with, that kind of made my mind up.  

The dealer phoned me on Friday acknowledging my letter & concerns and basically said that as it's a solid black paint finish, his boss recommends Lifeshine to compliment it.......  but.....for an extra £100! :doublesho

I just told him I am Lifeshine 'qualified' & that I would do it myself (protect it) so not to bother with them applying it.

So.....we'll see how it looks when I collect it (pics will follow) - but I'm kind of regretting my decision to let them do it.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dont let them touch it. They can ruin the car before you even get it home.

I just had some rust removed through ford warranty on my focus and despite me demanding them not to touch the car after, they still washed it - Baldwins in west drayton is useless. Dont go there anyone, clearly their staff CANNOT READ THEIR JOBSHEET.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Prep will be like has been said good for 99.9% population! I dunno about other VW sites but the one I work at the valeters put there chamosis on the floor and jet wash it clean turn it over jet wash the other side then use it!

The dealer should remove all the protective wrapping to inspect for any paint or panel damage if not the body work warranty can be void from this.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ian-83 said:


> The dealer should remove all the protective wrapping to inspect for any paint or panel damage if not the body work warranty can be void from this.


I didn't realise this, that just highlights how serious preperation should be taken (by the valeters - not that I'm dissing them totally.)

My salesman knows that I have knowledge of detailing & paint rectification and he's been told that it will be getting rejected if there is so much of an ounce of a swirl on it - though I've stupidly allowed them to prep it.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I didn't realise this, that just highlights how serious preperation should be taken (by the valeters - not that I'm dissing them totally.)
> 
> My salesman knows that I have knowledge of detailing & paint rectification and he's been told that it will be getting rejected if there is so much of an ounce of a swirl on it - though I've stupidly allowed them to prep it.


you will not be able to reject the car if it has a swirl on :lol:

when will people realise and stop doing threads like these...

dealers are there to present you with a clean new car....THEY DO NOT KNOW IN THE MAIN OR REALLY CARE IF THERE ARE SWIRL MARKS ON IT !!

That is down to the tiny minority of people on here that do care,if you dont like swirls remove them,that is what we all do but dont expect other people to care in the slightest,why should they....


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Should have added, when i picked up my golf v6 4motion back in the day (9 month old car) it was immaculate and well cleaned,couple of swirls of course but i just removed them to my taste.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

The only bodywork defects you can reject on are paint imperfections from where its been painted or signs of damage I.e dents


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Collected mine last week, dealer was happy to not have to valet it as it saves them a few quid paying the valeter and they can get it out the door quicker!

They have to do the PDI obviously and I asked them to remove all stick on film etc so any bodywork damage etc can be seen and inspected, fortunately there was none, they removed teh seat covers to check them, and left the sticky covers on the interior carpet, that way all can be checked and all can be in agreement that it is in good condition upon handover.

They put the number plates on mine, but fortunately the bumper and boot on mine are pre drilled at the factory and upon checking they hav used these predrilled holes!

As for the lifeshine they know my feelings on the stuff, again, not a bad product as such, just very rarely applied properly in a decent amount of time, and they know that, so anyway the dealer says to me 'I knwo you think the stuff is crap, and we know its applied crap but do you want a free lifeshine kit to stick in your garage in case you want to use it?' so I said 'oh yes please!!!'

So when I got home I have spent a couple of hours each day sorting it the car out and using Gtech stuff personally, but my results so far are a swirl free car that only needs a cleaner polish to bring it up, other than that its in great condition as you would expect.

But I would try and get your dealer do something similar, that way they have done everything except send it to the wash bay, and they are happy the car is in a good condition to go and you are happy that it hasnt been cleaned!

However, its all dealer specific and I suppose depends on how busy they are, if its a quiet day and not much is going on then they might take a bit longer but if its the day before a new reg starting then you dont have a hope in hell of it arriving in good nick!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I worked at a franchise that sold the diamond brite kits - the valet bay 
Was opposite my ramp . To be fair to the valeters they had so many cars to prep 
They couldn't have applied it properly if they wanted to . It was always slap dash . To be honest I was always more shocked by paint defects that were smart repaired badly but never picked up buy the customers ! Still I got a lot of free diamond brite as it never took a whole kit to do a car not even half


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I did a car last week for a friend at work and it had been smart repaired, they hadn't even polished one section on the rear they had clearcoated over spotting on the original paint and the wheels where awful, on the face refurbished and badly, the inside was not touched and was peeling and flaking off. This wa from a BMW main dealer on Z4 that had only done 20k. Paintwork in general was hologrammed and dull.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

It really is disgusting that dealers' attitudes are basicaly "I don't give a f*ck about your cars paintwork" so they just whack a bit of polish on with a grubby/gritty cloth & think that'll be acceptable. :devil:

I'm going to come down hard on my dealer if my new Golf has as much as a swirl mark on it even after he said they are only ever 'hand polished' & not buffed.

It's about time us buyers & enthusiasts challenged them about the standard of their valets/details.........but I doubt very much we'd get anywhere.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> It's about time us buyers & enthusiasts challenged them about the standard of their valets/details.........but I doubt very much we'd get anywhere.


Sadly you are absolutely right, you will get knowhere. Whether it be a dealership or any other business the only business model that will work to achieve maximum profit for its shareholders is to give the vast majority of their customers a service which they find acceptable and not a penny more spent. The likes of us are negligible in the demographics of car buyers, you may find it hard to accept but if you ran a dealership you wouldn't do things any differently, if you did, you'd most probably go bust.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I did make the mistake of allowing them to prep it as I've read mixed reviews on Volkswagen dealer prep & with *DW58* owning the same car & being impressed with the prep he was presented with, that kind of made my mind up.


I had no complaints with the way my Golf was presented in October 2010, but I bought from a family owned (four branches) VW/Audi dealership who employ their own team of two guys who prep their vehicles.

That aside, when I change my Golf next year, I'll be requesting they leave it "as is" and I'll detail it myself.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

DW58 said:


> I had no complaints with the way my Golf was presented in October 2010, but I bought from a family owned (four branches) VW/Audi dealership who employ their own team of two guys who prep their vehicles.
> 
> That aside, when I change my Golf next year, I'll be requesting they leave it "as is" and I'll detail it myself.


I know you've always said you were happy with the way your car was presented Rob so this is kind of why I allowed my dealer to do it only this once as I did for a millisecond think (particularly because of the brand name) that maybe they would do a good job the decenter the car? 

I'm not sure what Inchcape's valeters are like? Hopefully mine will be presented to a standard I will accept - but I'm not holding my breath.

Ha, you show off - you want to do your own detail on your new MK7!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

mine was actually good and i allowed them to do the prep no extra swirls considering it was used all was good...same when we picked up the other c30.

but now they have subbed it the standards have dropped.

It can be done by some dealerships, what i hate is that they all get tarred with do not let them on here blah blah blah....if you are really _that_ bothered then go check them out surely easier in the long run.

As for the information regarding paint problems yes there could potentially be these if you do not allow them to check it over by taking the film off.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I know you've always said you were happy with the way your car was presented Rob so this is kind of why I allowed my dealer to do it only this once as I did for a millisecond think (particularly because of the brand name) that maybe they would do a good job the decenter the car?
> 
> I'm not sure what Inchcape's valeters are like? Hopefully mine will be presented to a standard I will accept - but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Ha, you show off - you want to do your own detail on your new MK7!


As we discussed the other day, my family has thirty years of using this same family firm and know how they work, the old boy who does their prep is very conscientious and has been there since the Seventies. While he doesn't use methods/materials that most of us here on DW would want/use, he puts their new cars out in good order.

Whilst I'd be confident in their service on my next car - assuming the old boy is still there - I just want to do my next one from scratch having seen others do it on here. That aside, I'm going to have to get myself a polisher and learn how to use it first.

My Mum takes delivery of a new Audi A1 Sportback on 1st September which I intend giving the full Gtechniq treatment, but what we've agreed on that one is that as it'll probably arrive at the end of this month I'm going to have a look at it when it arrives and decide then how much they do to it - time will tell.

Why not have a look at new cars in your dealer's showroom before you make up your mind?


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> It really is disgusting that dealers' attitudes are basicaly "I don't give a f*ck about your cars paintwork" so they just whack a bit of polish on with a grubby/gritty cloth & think that'll be acceptable. :devil:
> 
> I'm going to come down hard on my dealer if my new Golf has as much as a swirl mark on it even after he said they are only ever 'hand polished' & not buffed.
> 
> It's about time us buyers & enthusiasts challenged them about the standard of their valets/details.........but I doubt very much we'd get anywhere.


Problem is most valeters/car cleaners at main dealers work for an outside company that has won a contract by bidding the lowest price.....so to keep the costs low and make them money corners are cut.......you can guess what that means!

It is always seen as a problem by people on sites like this one but to Joe public he takes his car in for a service looking like it's done 6 laps of Glastonbury camp site on a very wet day they give it a quick wash and hoover he feels he has got something for his service bill but he probably doesn't give two hoots about a few minor swirls he will only see when the sun beams down.

I always noticed where I work if a car comes in very clean the valeters won't clean it, because there is no placebo effect when the customer comes to collect it.

As for new cars I have seen things like Golf R's and Scirocco R's gone from fresh off the truck to be PDI'd then a "new car clean" to be put in the showroom under the halogen lighting and the swirls are impressive yet they weren't there before the wash! It goes back to things like I said previously a chamois leather being washed on the floor with a jet wash then used on a car! As long as it looks clean some of them don't give a **** it's just a job!
In fact I think the foreign one's are better as they seem to put more effort in from my experience of working in garages.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's exactly why I have confidence in our local VW dealership because of them employing their own staff who pride themselves in good standards - there again I'm sure there are still the occasional horror stories, we've been lucky.

Like many DW readers, I tend to have close looks at "new" cars seen in town or the supermarket car park - some are horrific. I looked at an almost brand new Merc the other day, it was a horror story.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I think generally the way dealers look at it is 'quantity & not so much quality' as there may be loads of cars to batter through each day.

Yes ok, this puts pressure on the valeters to do a usual job in say 30mins instead of x amount of time they'd usually be given or take.

I'd love to see what the likes of Rolls Royce, Maybach, Ferrari or Jaguar put their cars out like once the valeters have got their mitts on it. :doublesho

It's Inchcape VW I'm buying from.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> It's Inchcape VW I'm buying from.


No idea, I don't know anything about them.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

They're an English company, seemingly a big company not only in the VW brand (mainly) but also BMW I think too?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Inchcape goes beyond the car trade - it's a very large multinational company.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I always get shouted at when going into too much depth on a car at work 
My boss dislikes the fact that I'm doing the quality of job that should be passed out, and the dealer next door is always very pleased when a car goes round the corner as clean as it should be.
It's annoying me having to get the balance right between quality and time spent, which is making me think my job may be coming to an end


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

I was speaking to a friend yesterday and he said he did some valeting at Evan halshaws and was only getting £3 a car so you can imagine how many he had to bang out to make any money. But he only lasted 3 days.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That's practically slavery conditions that your mate was working under Samkia - if I was him I'd have told them to stick their poxy £3 & to get real.


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

He did that's why he lasted 3 days. Sells hair care products now.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

But the valeter that will be working on yoru new car wont be on too much more than that? Inchape are a large company, I have bought from Inchape before and the valeting bay was like a Polish Car Wash, get it in, soak it in TFR, quick sponge wash, spray some wax on it, job done, out it goes, you really should just tell the dealer to leave the car alone, take the wrappings off to check for damage, providing no damage, agree to collect it like that, it will save you getting to the garage on the day and being really disappointed at the fine swirls they will inflict on the car, and it wont be grounds to reject the car, they will say to you 'Ok Sir we will arrange to have it all rectified for you' blah blah blah but it will just end up worse, do yourself a favour and tell em to leave it, just say to them that its your first NEW car and you want to treat it wil kids gloves etc etc, when my dealer asked me why I didnt want mine valeted I replied 'I have just spent over £20K on a car, would you allow someone being paid a tenner to sort your brand new car out...??' He replied 'you have a point!'

The valeting bay dont care if the car is being sold at £1000 or £50K its a car, plain and simple.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Check the pro s on here for one near your dealer and get them to do a new car prep on it and tell the dealer just to take the wraps off it and I am sure you will be very happy with it .
You will have to book it in before you collect the car or get dealer to deliver it direct and its more money, but will take your mind off what the dealer may do to it .


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

I'm sat in vw dealership at the moment this passat cc doesnt look to bad but ive not seen the wash bay :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What's to say it hasn't been prepped by them before being put in the showroom?! :doublesho


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

this was my Concerns when i bought a new car , chat to dealer and get someone you know is good at what he does and get him to Pdi it because in my experience dealers dont want pay good money to pdi a car, in general they will pay £15.00 to £25.00 tops to get pdi a car,this would mean washing any pre delivery wax off,get all plastics off inside and out,vacuum the car,put mats in it check paint over for scratches,thats if they haven't put any in themselves with dirty old wash mit of microfibre cloth, clean windows,but dont think they ever do clean windows on new car, 
in general they`re given half an hour to do all this, oh and also there is stickers here there and everywhere which needs removing and sometimes wax thats come out of the doors bonnet boot etc. Theyre never waxed either,they only bead up form pd wax, 
So You can see why new cars are never preps Properly.
luckily I did my own pdi on my vehicle but some garages wouldnt have insurance for you to come on do it on there premisses .
Hope that may answer some of your questions Bud


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

To be honest, I'm quite happy for them to leave the PDI wax (transport wax) on as I'm sure that would provide reasonable protection would it not until I detail it myself?

I really don't like the thought of them touching my new car at all in all honesty, ok I don't mind them hoovering it (if they must) but that's as far as it goes as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

There seems to be confusion in this thread to what a pdi is. A pdi is a Pre Delivery Inspection its all the work done in the workshop checking the car over mechanically, setting the tyre pressures correct, checking fault memories and setting the vehicle up ready to use. 
The inspection of the paintwork is partially done when the car arrives at the dealer to make sure no damage in transit. During the pdi all the protective covers should be removed and the mechanic/technician should check for signs of bodywork or paint damage.
All the valeters do is a quick wash and Hoover and if a paint protection has been sold then that's applied. As far as I am aware by VW the only wax applied to the cars is cavity wax there is no protection applied to the paint from the factory hence all the plastic covers to protect the paintwork.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

To the OP if I was you I would ask the supplying dealer to carry out the delivery inspection but not to clean the car. VW say they have to remove all protective covers to inspect surfaces under them for damage if not it can affect the warranty on bodywork and put the dealer as liable for not inspecting the car correctly before delivery. Remember the body corrosion warranty is around 10 years something you don't want to be voided.


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

Ian-83 said:


> To the OP if I was you I would ask the supplying dealer to carry out the delivery inspection but not to clean the car. VW say they have to remove all protective covers to inspect surfaces under them for damage if not it can affect the warranty on bodywork and put the dealer as liable for not inspecting the car correctly before delivery. Remember the body corrosion warranty is around 10 years something you don't want to be voided.


And if you can get someone to pay out on one of those then good luck....

Merc that rusted like fury in the late 90s early 00's eventually got covered but you had to put in a fight....

If you are bothered and want it pretty much out of the factory ask them to leave it.

But be warned that many many cars have to have paint work done on them before they have either left the factory or left the dealership.....

Recently did a tour of the lotus factory and their repair booths were correcting all the paint damage of which on some evoras there was lots and lots........

brother in law does paint correction for evans halshaw, has worked for nissan and is paint trained by bmw and merc IIRC.....when he can be bothered (ier outside of work) and has the time he knocks out a bloody good job but still does stuff you would all cringe at....machine polishing a car without washing it........and left no holograms or swirls on my lotus.......

Good luck with the new dub :wave:


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Cars arriving into UK by ship frequently have bodywork damage before their rubber touches the concrete. They are parked/packed so tight that it is hardly poss not to rub a corner against another car. Loading chains are another major hazard. Remember, this is before the cars get loaded and strapped to a transporter.

Paint correction is a normal part of the dealerships prep before handing over the cars.


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

ribvanrey said:


> Cars arriving into UK by ship frequently have bodywork damage before their rubber touches the concrete. They are parked/packed so tight that it is hardly poss not to rub a corner against another car. Loading chains are another major hazard. Remember, this is before the cars get loaded and strapped to a transporter.
> 
> Paint correction is a normal part of the dealerships prep before handing over the cars.


Your Right there bud , alot of cars are damaged and sometimes had smart repairs done before you even get the cat.Guy was telling me that his scirocco had micro blistering on his rear quarter pannel and idiots at vw said that smart repair was going to come and do it outside in middle of November?? What? At one time i Know that this wouldnt of covered VAG`s strict warrenty?? so what is going on with VW now?
Valeters do more than wash and vacuum cars at dealers believe me.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

ribvanrey said:


> Cars arriving into UK by ship frequently have bodywork damage before their rubber touches the concrete. They are parked/packed so tight that it is hardly poss not to rub a corner against another car. Loading chains are another major hazard. Remember, this is before the cars get loaded and strapped to a transporter.
> 
> Paint correction is a normal part of the dealerships prep before handing over the cars.


Gee, what a great start to a cars life - bashed & banged before it even gets to the dealers! :wall:

My sales guy told me on phone that all polishing etc by them is 'done by hand' & no machines are used.............eh.....yer right mate!


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

we repainted 14 Mercedes from local dealership before clients had there cars once due to damage . I dont know to this day whether the clients were told??


----------



## Craikeybaby (Sep 15, 2011)

I've seen cars being fillered and repainted at the end of a production line before! I would not be impressed if I was spending a significant amount of money on a new car and it had already been repaired as if it had been crashed!

On the other side, my MX-5's paint was in great condition when I took delivery of it, especially as it had been shipped halfway around the world and left to stand at the dealers for 6 months.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

ribvanrey said:


> Cars arriving into UK by ship frequently have bodywork damage before their rubber touches the concrete. They are parked/packed so tight that it is hardly poss not to rub a corner against another car. Loading chains are another major hazard. Remember, this is before the cars get loaded and strapped to a transporter.
> 
> Paint correction is a normal part of the dealerships prep before handing over the cars.


Working for a freight shipping company I can confirm this  No chains used though, pack them in tightly enough & it's not needed. You only need to be able to open the door of the last row of cars loaded to be able to discharge them.
Worryingly I also saw a silverline rotary polisher in our reception the other day. God knows who they're going to let loose with that :doublesho


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have detailed brand new cars with easily noticeable smart repairs!.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't let them near it Golf Boy they cost to much to ruin


----------

